# Gestion des ID apple @me @icloud @gmail etc...



## Mac*Gyver (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais creer ce sujet car je n'arrive pas a voir clair et j'aimerais avoir vos avis, voire m'inspirer de votre propre experience pour regler ma config:

Voici ma situation:
- mon adresse e-mail principale est *@gmail.com* (_et je ne compte pas en changer car je m'en sers depuis des annees_)
- mon identifiant Itunes depuis des annees et donc egalement *@gmail.com*

Depuis Icloud, j'ai ete obligé de me creer un compte qui est *@me.com
* 
Deja c'est pas terrible. J'ai ce ajouté ce compte dans Mail au cas ou un message important arrive mais je n'en vois pas d'interet autre (juste la peur d'y recevoir un truc important et de ne pas y faire gaffe).

Dans l'ideal, j'aurais aimé avoir mon adresse *@gmail.com* comme identifiant, mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible.
NB: Je tiens bien sur a conserver les services annexes (sync des contacts, calendriers, flux de photos).

one more thing: venant de me mettre a jour sous ML, le compte de ma nana lui propose d'entree de se creer un compte Icloud, ce qu'on a fait, mais l'adresse se trouve etre *@icloud.com* ....  
C'est quoi cette magouille supplementaire ?

merci pour vos avis et temoignages


----------



## otgl (29 Septembre 2012)

Tu dis "mon identifiant Itunes depuis des annees est donc egalement @gmail.com". L'identifiant iTunes est un identifiant Apple et donc un identifiant iCloud:

"Un identifiant Apple correspond à l&#8217;identifiant de connexion que vous utilisez pour pratiquement toutes vos activités liées à Apple, y compris l&#8217;utilisation d&#8217;iCloud pour stocker vos données, [...] et l&#8217;achat de musique, de films et de séries TV dans l&#8217;iTunes Store. [...] Vous n&#8217;avez pas besoin de créer un compte pour chaque service ; utilisez simplement votre identifiant Apple."
http://support.apple.com/kb/HE69?viewlocale=fr_FR

"Il est conseillé d&#8217;utiliser son adresse de courrier électronique principale comme identifiant Apple. Vous n&#8217;avez pas besoin de créer un identifiant Apple distinct pour chaque service Apple. Vous pouvez utiliser un seul identifiant Apple pour accéder à tous les autres services Apple."
http://support.apple.com/kb/HE37?viewlocale=fr_FR​
Donc, tu as fait une chose inutile en créant un compte @me.com

Cela dit, si tu gardes le compte @me.com, ne te sens pas obligé de consulter la boîte aux lettres @me.com. En fait, les messages venant d'Apple sont envoyés à l'adresse principale associée au compte, et non au nom du compte. Pour changer l'adresse principale, va sur:

Mon identifiant Apple
http://appleid.apple.com/​
En d'autres mots, même un compte @me.com peut avoir comme adresse principale une adresse @gmail.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Mars 2013)

Salut Otgl,

merci pour ta reponse , et desolé du retard pour le feedback 

j'ai entre temps peu utilisé icloud, privilegiant les services de gmail mais je reviens sur le sujet suite a l'acquisition d'un iphone, je voudrais mettre un peu d'ordre dans ma config.

Comme dit plus haut, mon adresse principale et privilegiee est en @gmail et c' est aussi le login de mon ID apple.

Je serais tres heureux de l'utiliser pour beneficier des services de icloud (comme tu dit _"tu as fait une chose inutile en créant un compte @me.com_") mais ya un petit hic:

Cet Apple ID ne permet pas d' utiliser tous les services Apple, par exemple Notes ne marche pas.
Si je me connecte sur le service web Icloud.com avec mon ID @gmail, Contacts, Calendrier et Rappel marchent mais pas Notes (ni Courrier mais ca ok je comprend).

Donc au final, il me faut bien un ID en @icloud pour Notes alors? chuis pas au point la :hein:


----------

